# ipfw, dummynet, kernel nat = kernel panic



## romeor (Aug 28, 2010)

Hello.
I'm running the freebsd 8.1 under vmvware + ubuntu and winxp
the FBSD is a router-gateway for xp and ubuntu. 
freebsd got configured kernel nat and some pipes.
every time i try to ssh from fbsd to ubuntu, i get some kind of kernel panic (see screenshot)
have any1 seen this?


----------



## romeor (Aug 28, 2010)

here is the screenshot


----------



## romeor (Aug 28, 2010)

and every time it is a different process, just made the same and got that it is ssh.


----------



## romeor (Aug 28, 2010)

wow, seems to be solved after i added -rxcsum to every em card. is this waht was causing the problem?


----------

